# Processional Caterpillars



## Chetty (Mar 23, 2007)

Hi all
It is our intention to winter from January until April in Spain & Portugal next year but as we have our terrier dog coming with us have been worried hearing about these processional caterpillars. Has anyone experienced these things? are they a common sight? I know they nest in pine trees and they travel across the ground linked together like a chain, (hence processional). The blighters apparently are deadly if animals come into contact with them, our Border has his nose continually to the ground when out walking so these are a real worry.

Regards Chetty


----------



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

Chetty, they are not only deadly to animals but they do not do humans any favours either, it bitten by them its very painful and medical attention is advised.

Most campsites are aware of the dangers and act accordingly when they are around in the pine trees but you have to be especially careful when sitting under or around said trees when on the beaches or in the forests.

Bob


----------



## 101776 (Nov 13, 2006)

Can't say as I've ever heard of them, however, I was brought up in Africa and we were always told to steer clear of 'hairy' catapillers...probably good advice but not sure how you are going to transfer this knowledge to your lovely dog.....

Just have to keep a good eye out for them or stay away from pine trees...

I do remember a trucker I was working with telling me not to pick up pine cones in France & Spain, but I'm sure he told me it was because little scorpians hide in them...????


----------



## C7KEN (May 27, 2005)

In the early months of the year these are in abundance. However they are where the pine trees are so just keep clear of these trees and watch out for the odd one that is on its own and has travelled some distance from the trees. We walk our dog in some sand dunes with a nice wood next to it but during the time the caterpillars are around we keep him as far from the wood as possible. Of course most dogs down here are never off the lead and only get to walk the pavements if english owned so the chances of them finding these creatures diminishes but we allow ours off the lead whenever possible so have to take exceptional care.


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Just to show how dangerous these can be:

In June we bumped into a couple on an aire in France who were MHF members but I can't remember their names. They told us how, a few moths previous they had an encounter with these creatures in Spain. The caterpillars had started to crawl across their awning, specifically the removable front wall so the chap had swept them off with a broom. They then took the front wall of the awning down to prevent a repeat but the chap must have contacted the toxin because he came out in a rash, became ill and had to be taken to hospital for treatment.

He recovered OK and thought no more about it until the day after we met them in France. That day was very hot so he decided to erect the front wall on the awning for shade. Within a couple of hours his arms were covered in very painful blisters due to contact with the awning front wall which hadn't been used since the episode in Spain.


----------



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

so thats why the pavements are covered in dog s**t all of the time on the costa's :wink: ruddy english  

Hi Ken, really peed off that Rincon is now closed as we where looking forward to some time there this winter. (sorry off topic)

Bob


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

whistlinggypsy said:


> Chetty, they are not only deadly to animals but they do not do humans any favours either, it bitten by them its very painful and medical attention is advised.
> 
> Most campsites are aware of the dangers and act accordingly when they are around in the pine trees but you have to be especially careful when sitting under or around said trees when on the beaches or in the forests.
> 
> Bob


*
*
They do not bite,just touching them or the ground they have been on is enough to put humans in hospital or worse for your pet.They are easy to see look for white balls of wool in pine trees.If your pet comes in to contact you have about 30 mins to get it to a vet.

Above all dont panic they are easy to see and are only a problem between feb and march.


----------



## 107088 (Sep 18, 2007)

Why, may I enquire, is it that if these caterpillars are so ...erm...bad?; why dont they get zapped by insecticide?



or is that me being simplistic....I have never seen nor heard of them 'til I came onto the forum, so its not a faciso..facea.....sarky question.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Caterpillars*

Hi

When I was over in Italy for the four months last year, I posted a similar thread about these things. I only saw one, and as mentioned it was in the vicinity of pine trees.

It looked like about 20 small, furry caterpillars all joined together. No idea why they are so poisonous etc, when one caterpillar on it's own is usually ok to touch etc.

Russell


----------



## JackieP (Oct 15, 2006)

Processional pine caterpillars or Thaumetopoea pityocampa are common to Spain and France. Normally found nesting in the abundance of pine trees on hillsides in this area, they have a terrifying reputation.
So called because they travel nose to tail in a line, processional pine caterpillars are quite small, but they present a major danger to trees and animals, and can cause a severe allergic reaction in humans. The caterpillar's 'fur' is where the danger lies. It is in fact a layer of poisonous harpoon-like spines that remain toxic even when the caterpillar has died.
The hairs can also become detached and float in the air if the caterpillar is disturbed, creating the risk of inhalation.

Care must be taken when walking dogs in areas where the caterpillars may have marched as there is a possibility that some hairs may remain on the ground.

If one should drop on you or your pet from a tree, the advice is not attempt to brush them off with your hands, as even touching them can cause a reaction such as a rash or pain. In rare cases people have been known to suffer from anaphylactic shock, in the same way that people who are allergic to bee and wasp stings can. If any hairs get into your eyes you could experience some swelling and soreness, similar to the symptoms of conjunctivitis. If you plan to go walking in areas where the caterpillars are rife, you might want to carry antihistamine tablets with you.

The caterpillars start life in silk cocoon style nests in pine trees. They inflict damage, stripping the trees of their needles, then leave the cocoon and seek out another tree on which to feed.

Most noticeable from January to mid April the caterpillars are at their most dangerous in mid to late February, when they can often be seen in the evenings going from tree to tree.

At the end of the winter months, the caterpillars will make their way down to the warm spots in the soil where they dig themselves into the ground in order to pupate. They may sometimes halt their development during this period, for up to three years, while awaiting favourable climatic conditions.
The moths that lay eggs are particularly attracted to the silhouette of a tree - especially if it stands alone. So, if you have a problem with caterpillars in your garden, it could be resolved by planting clumps of trees to deter the moths from laying eggs.

The damage to the trees themselves can be extensive. Young trees may even die, and saplings that are stripped of needles are more susceptible to secondary pests such as bark beetles and pine weevils.
It's because of this potential damage from caterpillars that preventative and curative measures are taken in Spain to stop them becoming out of control.

Trapping by using G-traps baited with the pheromone pityolure is used to monitor population levels in summer.
Other methods employed include the destruction of winter nests by cutting or shooting and burning them, and the aerial application of insecticides during outbreaks.

All in all, the processional caterpillar is not the friendliest creature. But the threat to people and animals is can be lessened by trying not to come into contact with the hairs.
Thankfully, because of the distinct line that the caterpillars form when marching, it is easy to spot them and give them a wide berth.

Taken from: http://www.thinkspain.com/news/noticia.asp?CodNoticia=2367

These were very prevalent in the Algarve. Whilst in Olhao, many long term residents could be seen making small fires to burn the nests.

From our experience, I would advise you to choose a campsite location situated well away from pine trees.


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

When I was in Spain the advise was to- if they fall on you from the trees don't brush them off because their hairs are breathed in and cause breathing problems, spray with hair spray, if you see them marching douse with lighter fluid and cause a forest fire, if your dog picks one up our sniffs one , pray,and get to a vet double quick.

The Spanish do spray the trees every year but alas they are still about,
you can spot their nests they look like cotton balls in the trees

Loddy


----------



## seanoo (Mar 31, 2007)

hi all , these things are to be avoided at all costs. we stayed at camping buganvilla on the costa del sol last year and i layed in a patch where they had been crawling. after half an hour i was itching like mad and an hour later i had the angriest rash all up my back and arms that hurt and itched at the same time! this carried on for the next two weeks and i thought it was never going to stop. if you go to a camping in spain or portugal and it has pine trees look for the candyfloss balls in the trees and if they are there go somewhere else and point out why you are leaving, maybe they will put some effort into clearing the nests next year!!


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

Here is a site with lots of info and pictures.

http://facultyweb.cortland.edu/fitzgerald//PineProcessionary.html


----------



## 111540 (Apr 21, 2008)

Some advice from personal experience of a Spanish resident ( and his dog ).

1> Avoid pine trees in Spain where possible from January to May, particularly if you can see "candyfloss" cocoons in the branches.

2> The caterpillars are a threat when they descend from the trees and form nose to tail processions along the ground, sometimes literally meters long. DO NOT disturb them in any way as the toxins are stored in the hairs covering their bodies and they will release these fine hairs into the air if disturbed.

3> The danger to your dog is if he eats whole caterpillars ( 4 or 5 could be fatal ), or their hairs come into contact with soft tissue such as the tongue, eyes, or respiratory passage.

4> If you think your dog has come into contact with the hairs rinse the affected area with plenty of water and seek veterinary assistance.

In our case, unbeknown to us, one of dogs must have eaten or attempted to eat a caterpillar and, despite prompt attention, over the following week 2 areas of his tongue slowly died ( a bit like gangrene ), and eventually fell off. He now has a very strange tongue !!!! In the most serious cases the dog may have to be put to sleep as his/her tongue is necessary for cooling via evaporation as dogs don't sweat.

The caterpillars are not only a problem in southern Spain, but also in many hot regions of mediterranean Europe.

Please don't let this danger get out of perspective - simple avoidance of pine trees during the early parts of the year will be sufficient protection.

Cheers

Swampy


----------



## littlenell (Aug 1, 2008)

I wanted to point out that we were warned about these in Germany as well, so they are obviously getting around a bit! Never met any and hope I never do...


----------

